

I have something like craigslist linked to a map. Testers wanted - yankoff
http://maplaa.com

======
tgrass
Chicken.

Egg.

Discuss.

------
mmk
this is an interesting idea ->what are you looking to do?

~~~
yankoff
I'm not sure yet in which direction I should move it, but I wanted an app
which allows to quickly post and find geo-located ads and messages divided by
topics.

~~~
nickff
I really like this idea/interface, this could be a great layer to apply on or
replace Craigslist's places to rent section, it reminds me of a craigslist-
ified version of the mls.ca website.

